# Baiting during the fall?



## Bucksnort (Nov 15, 2007)

For those of you that have hunted some of the fall bear hunts, have you experienced trouble with getting bear in on your baits? I have read some of the comments/concerns from people regarding the abundance a natural foods and bears not coming to bait. Thanks


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Don't misunderstand what we discussed earlier, I never mentioned not having bear come into a bait in the fall, just that it has been my experience that it is not as productive as a spring or early summer bait hunts. Again, you're competing with natural high energy food sources like acorns, nuts, and berries in the fall, not to mention the windfall of scavenged gut piles and wounded game animals to be had.

Will a bear still come into a bait in the fall? Of course. Will it be more difficult to keep him coming back day after day in the fall compared to the spring or early summer?? I'm afraid so.

This is why I suggested the odds are more in your favor getting a bear in a spring or early summer hunt than the fall if your intent is to take one over bait.


----------



## Bucksnort (Nov 15, 2007)

Thanks Kevin,

What you said earlier makes sense to me. I just wanted to see if others had similar experiences with them in the fall. I appreciate your expertise.


----------



## turkinator (May 25, 2008)

I got lucky and drew a Fall tag last year. I wasnt able to get bait out until the week before the hunt. I had bears coming in the day after we put bait out. By the time I took my bear at the end of the first week there had been at least 6 different beats hit the bait. I wasn't able to get my 2nd bait site set-up.
I had some great help choosing my bait site and the experience of others really helped me. This was my first experience hunting bears so I'm a complete rookie. But in my minimal experience I didn't have issues getting the bears to come into the bait. There are some guys on here that know a heck of a lot more than I do about bears. I'd listen to what they have to say!


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

turkinator said:


> I got lucky and drew a Fall tag last year. I wasnt able to get bait out until the week before the hunt. I had bears coming in the day after we put bait out. By the time I took my bear at the end of the first week there had been at least 6 different beats hit the bait. I wasn't able to get my 2nd bait site set-up.
> I had some great help choosing my bait site and the experience of others really helped me. This was my first experience hunting bears so I'm a complete rookie. But in my minimal experience I didn't have issues getting the bears to come into the bait. There are some guys on here that know a heck of a lot more than I do about bears. I'd listen to what they have to say!


I don't profess to be a bear expert, but I think it really depends on the crop of food that is available in the fall. For example, where I hunted bear last year and I just did the spot and stalk, the acorn crop was really - really bad as compared to years past. The bears seemingly disappeared once all of the berry's and other food items died off from frost. Bait would have been great last fall where I hunted if I could of used it. I don't doubt that bait will pull bears most any fall, but I do think it greatly helps to have a bad crop of foods the bears like to load up on before they hibernate for the winter.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Do you think a bear would rather sit at a buffet and eat or walk arround eating ants and picking up acorns? Bears in the fall are trying to put on weight. Bears in utah are at an all time high. If you put bait out in the right spot you will have bears on your bait!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bucksnort (Nov 15, 2007)

Thanks for your replies.


----------

